# A cruise to Marrakech



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I said I was off on a cruise some people asked to read about it. Well here is Part 1

Its not about motorhoming but I hope its of interest as it will give some information about the various ports and Marrakech plus for those about to go on a cruise should give you some idea about what is on offer

Part II will follow after our MHF rally

>Part1<


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Frank,

As someone who can get seasick watching The Cruel Sea on TV, and being dragged off screaming on a cruise early next year, l found your blog more than interesting. Lots of very useful information which l found most informative, in that it is telling me all the things that l ought to know.

Looking forward to Part 2

regards .... philip


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That's brill Frunk! puts me right off I too can be seasick on a bus!

Waiting for Part II

Greenie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank

Doesn't bode well when somebody is airlifted off before you get out of Uk waters! 

We've cruised a couple of times with P&O, and didn't really fancy the Fred Olsen ships - as a good friend of mine who is a travel agent with good links to FO says, the clientele is of a more mature age range! 
We're currently looking for something in the late winter, and a FO cruise from Dover to Iberia / Morocco doesn't exactly appeal - knowing what the bay of Biscay is like!

Interesting stuff, look forward to part 2 :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Frank 

not sure if that has helped my anxiety about my first cruise beginning of December from Venice...

Its not the sea that bothers me, but the confinement and formalities..

8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff Frank, I'm looking forward to part 2.

Lots of friends and relatives have been on cruises but this is the clearest account I've heard. 

Thanks

g


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> thanks Frank
> 
> not sure if that has helped my anxiety about my first cruise beginning of December from Venice...
> 
> ...


John

I was the same, didn't fancy being cooped up on board. But when we went it was no problem - we've done 2 cruises where we had stops on most days, so you weren't on board that long without getting out & about. As for the formal stuff, I found it a change from "casual" wear, and on P&O there isn't an absolute requirement to wear DJ's on formal nights, a suit & tie is OK (and Viv enjoyed the dressing up). I believe the american & Italian ships have less formal stuff.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Mike, yep we are going on the Italian 'costafortuna' which is a great name !  


dress is casual-smart, which i am ok with...

looking forward to it, have a nice outside rear cabin, and a couple of days in Venice to begin with 

will be fine I am sure 

100,000 tons sounds a bit big !


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Great Blog Frank

looking forward to Pt 2


johng1974, Are you sure it's not an Italian oil tanker and you have
both signed on as crew!! Sounds a bit big to me, as a old sea dog.

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I did once look into crewing, still would be interested.. 

maybe I am seeing it's payload 

_Built in 2003

Passenger Capacity 3.470 (total beds)

Number of Crew 1.027

Total Cabins 1.358 (27 for Handicapped Guests)

Tonnage 102.587 t

Length 272.2 m

Width 35.5 m

Decks 17 (13 for Guests Use)

Max Speed 22 Knots

Cruising Speed 20 Knots _


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats not a ship John its a city


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I have amended both parts, some of this will interest people taking motorhomes to Cadiz Vigo Malaga Lisbon and Marrakech apart from those about to take their first cruise

>Part I<

>Part II<


----------

